# Las zonas donde vivimos



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Yo pensé que vivías en Hanga Roa!!!!!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo también tenía la idea de que Marsupilami vivía en Hanga Roa y por ende pensé que esas tomas provenían de la exótica Isla de Pascua. Marsupilami, la zona donde vives se ve apacible y el día soleado favoreció mucho a la belleza de las tomas.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

viví el 2005 y 2006, pero ahora vivo en Rancagua...tuve que volver al nido materno...


----------



## Bloomberg. (Apr 8, 2008)

Iba a poner fotos de mi calle y los alrededores, pero parece que Roberto_vp ya se encargo de eso. Quien sabe, quizas somos vecinos. :lol:


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Me gustó tu barrio Marsu, se ve lindo, super tranquilo.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

sí, en realidad no es tan tranquilo. tenemos un centro comercial pequeño a un par de cuadras, por lo que se ve bastante movimiento de gente, y en las noches, a veces hay gentuza en el parque, pero llamando a los carabinieri se soluciona.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Limeñito said:


>


esta esta increible!!!!!! me he pasado de vueltas!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ De acuerdo contigo, Mango...está linda esa toma.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Parece una foto de alguna ciudad del Medio Oriente, está paja.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

nada, parece Lima!!!









Shot at 2008-11-15


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno la única foto que tengo de La Encantada es esta de hace un par de años y es la entrada a la urbanización. La tomé para un thread que hice de todo el viaje al sur desde Villa a Misterio (del km 20 al km 117).










Y esta es de los pantános alrededor de la urbanización de internet.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

mangolight said:


> nada, parece Lima!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No parece Lima, es Lima!!!!
Sí, a mí también me llamó la atención. Esa foto ya tiene varios meses (la debo haber tomado en abril) y bueno, sólo es cosa de seguir subiendo unos cuantos minutos más para encontrarse con semejante cuadro. San Isidro luce borroso; en realidad, todo lucía borroso en ese día. Si uno sigue subiendo, ve Miraflores, Chorrillos y demás. Habrá que subir de nuevo a tomar fotos una vez terminados el Westin y el Capital, o quizás de noche, para fotografiar las fuentes del Parque de la Reserva,,, o quizás en un día con cielo despejado, para fotografiar el centro y el mar con las dos islas como fondo.
Una maravilla.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya llegara el vernao alli si se puede, me han pasado u daot qeu dede un cerro en chaclacayo en una mañna despejada de verano se puede ver el mar, se iamginan ver lima y el mar desde esa distancia.

Apropo lima siempre va lucir borrosa, aparte de la nubes de invierno hay algo que se llaam smog y que malogra las tomashno:


----------



## A_DeOsambelaZaratte (Jul 30, 2011)

mangolight said:


> esta esta increible!!!!!! me he pasado de vueltas!!


La verdadera Lima!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

No cuento con fotografías,pero en poco más de 20 años he vivido en diversos lugares,debido a que a mi padre puede ser enviado a cualquier ciudad y en cualquier momento:
-Urb. San Juan en SJM (Casa de mis abuelos,desde que nací en 1990-verano 1993)
-Bs. As. - Piura (Verano 1993-verano 1997)
-Regreso a SJM,la casa de mis abuelos (Enero-Mayo 1997)
-Villa FAP en Surco (Mayo 1997-Febrero 2011)
Lugares cercanos donde salíamos:La Cruceta,San Roque,Santa Isabel en la Bolichera (Hoy Plaza Vea) o a otros lugares del centro y sur de Lima
-Regreso a SJM, porque mi familia se fue a Piura y yo tenía que cumplir con mi contrato (Febrero-Marzo 2011)
-Villa FAP en la Urb. Miraflores-Distrito Castilla en Piura (Desde Marzo 2011)
Cerca de aquí está la Av. Guardia Civil con algunos comercios,al lado de la villa está el Estadio Grau y a varias cuadras de mi casa está la U. Nacional de Piura y el CC Open Plaza Piura,donde hacemos las compras.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

bueeeno esta es la zona donde vivo en Viareggio, Italia.

























Una Aerea... para ir a la playa tengo que atravesar todo el bosque que sale en primer plano..








y esta es la playa








En el centro esta el puerto donde estan los astilleros que fabrican yates de lujo, uno de ellos Azimut.








Esto es el malecon donde estan las tiendas màs caras de Viareggio, pero no de la zona ya que 4km màs al norte en _Forte dei Marmi_ hay tiendas muchìsimo màs caras.










Un campo de hockey a 500mts de mi casa...Viareggio es campeòn nacional en este deporte.








y una ùltima foto...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Y bueno como pocos sabràn cuando estaba en Perù vivìa en San Bartolo...


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya cambié de zona, pero no de distrito. Ahora estoy por el Malecón Cisneros. Traeré algunas fotos de los edificios en medio de la neblina.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

A_DeOsambelaZaratte said:


> La verdadera Lima!


*Cual es la falsa?.*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Recontra desubicado ese comentario, en todo caso la verdadera Lima es el centro.


----------

